# 2012 JD 1330 se wont turn over



## Randzs (3 mo ago)

Hi all so I bought this blower brand new and used it for 3 winters then it sat for 5 years last year I used it and it worked, great put it away after the winter . Pulled it out 2 days ago and tried to pull the cord to start it and I couldn't get it to turn over the cord came out about 2 ft and that was it drug it to the front of the shop and tried the electric start and all it did was hum , started opening things up and found quite a bit of leaves and grass and assumed it was a mouse nest cleaned it all up and tried pulling the cord again with the spark plug removed turned over like a champ the electric start worked properly as well put it all back together and I am back to square one won't turn over with the pull cord and will just hum when i try the electric start . When I had things apart, I had it spinning while using the electric start and the valve cover off everything worked as it is supposed to, looking thru the spark plug hole it was going up and down as it should . Put it all back together and the same thing happens again Iam stumped, any ideas .


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

what did you pull off when you cleaned out the mouse nest and were able to spin the engine?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

You just have to slowly check each step you performed on reassembly, as its evident that if it was running fine disassembled, and after reassembling it doesn't, that something was changed or affected. Go through each step and effects methodically.


----------



## Randzs (3 mo ago)

paulm12 said:


> what did you pull off when you cleaned out the mouse nest and were able to spin the engine?


I took the cover with the choke knob and the primer bulb off, I did not try and start it at that point because, when I did try to start it I actually pulled the machine across the grass a couple of inches and thought it has to be something bigger than that the nest was built around the spark plug.


----------



## Randzs (3 mo ago)

Oneacer said:


> You just have to slowly check each step you performed on reassembly, as its evident that if it was running fine disassembled, and after reassembling it doesn't, that something was changed or affected. Go through each step and effects methodically.


I checked the shroud around the fly wheel looking for wear marks or what have you the pull cord seems to move free enough, as it was the first start of the year I hadn't had anything apart and when I tried to start it with the pull cord I pulled the machine towards me a couple of inches indicating to me that the engine was locked up solid I know what you mean and will slowly put things back together and keep trying to start using the pullcord at every step thank you


----------



## STEPNOUT (12 mo ago)

Here is a silly question. Did you happen to check the crankcase oil to see if maybe a stuck needle valve filled the case with gas?
I'm not too sure if the case was full of gas if it would pull over if the spark plug was removed.
I'm no mechanic. I remember my older Honda filed the crank with gas and i couldn't pull it over. This happened after I forgot to turn the gas off but the real issue was the valve would not completely close off and the gas gravity filled the crank.


----------



## Randzs (3 mo ago)

STEPNOUT said:


> Here is a silly question. Did you happen to check the crankcase oil to see if maybe a stuck needle valve filled the case with gas?
> I'm not too sure if the case was full of gas if it would pull over if the spark plug was removed.
> I'm no mechanic. I remember my older Honda filed the crank with gas and i couldn't pull it over. This happened after I forgot to turn the gas off but the real issue was the valve would not completely close off and the gas gravity filled the crank.


I will definitely have a look I had oil coming out where it should for the over head valves and there was no odor of gas but will check it out thanks


----------



## Pauleastend63 (Nov 23, 2020)

STEPNOUT said:


> Here is a silly question. Did you happen to check the crankcase oil to see if maybe a stuck needle valve filled the case with gas?
> I'm not too sure if the case was full of gas if it would pull over if the spark plug was removed.
> I'm no mechanic. I remember my older Honda filed the crank with gas and i couldn't pull it over. This happened after I forgot to turn the gas off but the real issue was the valve would not completely close off and the gas gravity filled the crank.


Yes the crankcase can fill up with gas or even water. The condition is called hydro lock. If it is water then you will see water right away when you remove the oil drain plug, not sure if gas is heavier than oil but if you drain all of the oil and whatever else "may" be in the crankcase and if it is hydrolocked it should free things up.


----------



## STEPNOUT (12 mo ago)

Any update on this?


----------



## Randzs (3 mo ago)

I wasn't able to find any single problem the electric starter seemed like it was stuck in the retracted position and after playing with it seems to be working well as for the pull starter I kept pulling on it as I reassemble it and it seems to be working fine now I don't know what to say other than thanks to all who came to my rescue


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Randzs said:


> I wasn't able to find any single problem the electric starter seemed like it was stuck in the retracted position and after playing with it seems to be working well as for the pull starter I kept pulling on it as I reassemble it and it seems to be working fine now I don't know what to say other than thanks to all who came to my rescue


You might want to remove the electric starter and get a bit of lube on that shaft. They're notorious for sticking after a while.


----------



## Randzs (3 mo ago)

micah68kj said:


> You might want to remove the electric starter and get a bit of lube on that shaft. They're notorious for sticking after a while.


good idea I will try that, it has sat more than run when I had everything apart and I wiggled the shaft it did appear to retract a bit farther than it had been so I push the start button and it whirls right over so I will be doing that shortly thanks


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Randzs said:


> good idea I will try that, it has sat more than run when I had everything apart and I wiggled the shaft it did appear to retract a bit farther than it had been so I push the start button and it whirls right over so I will be doing that shortly thanks
> Yep. That bendix should travel the length of that shaft when the starter is energized and then retracts.


----------



## Randzs (3 mo ago)

thanks


----------

